# Kleine Netzteile (Hersteller) gesucht!



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juni 2003)

Für das modden suche ich einen Hersteller, der kleine Netzteile vertreibt, die für den PC geeignet (konfiguriert) sind.

Das Netzteil sollte maximal die halbe Grösse eines normalen Netzteils haben aber trotzdem mindestens 250 Watt leisten.

Beispielsweise vertreibt Siemens Fertig PCs mit solchen verkleinerten Netzteilen, jedoch mit intergriertem Luftadapter für die CPU Kühlung.

Ich suche ein Netzteil mit "Heck" Lüftung wie bei üblichen PC Netzteilen!

Btw.. Sollte ein ATX Netzteil sein und wenn möglich P4 tauglich.


----------



## sam (29. Juni 2003)

Sowas gibts bei uns im Elektronikladen in 
der Nähe...müsste es aber doch auch online  
geben, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Juni 2003)

Ich habe bei verschiedenen Elektonik E-Shops ( z.B.: Reichelt, ELV, Conrad, etc. ) gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden, nachdem was ich suche!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

is hier was dabei?
http://www.hit3.de/modding/cgi-bin/produkt-uebersicht.pl?id=1056890242&wg=403 (http://www.modding-shop.net)
oder bei http://www.cool-cases.org 

bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Juni 2003)

@ Crono: Link 3 war schonmal vielversprechend...

Leider noch nicht ganz das dabei was ich suche!
Das Netzteil muss ganz bestimmte Maße haben, leider kann ich zur Zeit kein Foto vom Siemens Netzteil machen ( mangels DigiCam ).

Zur Not werde ich ich mir wohl ein Siemens PC auf Ebay ersteigern müssen....

N.S.: Sonst wäre die Aufgabe ja auch einfach  

Im Fujitsu Siemens Scenic eT ist zum Beispiel ein solches Netzteil verbaut!

Maße:

~100 Tiefe / ~110 Höhe / 65 Breite (mm) -> gesehen von der Rückfront des PCs...

Macht insgesamt gesehen *teilweise* 25% unter den Maßen der anderen Netzteile...

Leider brauche ich genau die Korrekten Maße (oder kleiner) und z.B. Racknetzteile passen in Breite/Höhe, aber nicht in der Tiefe!


Und noch ein EDIT:

Es darf kein Netzeil mit einem 80er Lüfter sein! Obwohl erklärt sich von selbst!


----------

